# Restarting tank after 6 months



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello

I just restarted my 10g after about 6 months without anything in it. i was never sure when i was going to get new fish so i just kept it running all the time, changing the water and cleaning when i needed to.

I decided it was time, so i cleaned all the algae out, swept the rocks and changed the filter cartridge. I checked the water and everything was normal.

I got an albino pleco and a mating pair of Krebinsas. i think thats wat they are at least.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its a common albino pleco he will get to big for the tank. A 10 is even to small for a bristlenose. You should take him back and get a couple of otos instead.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah...unfortunately it is too small to adequately house a plec. At least you have a nice well established tank. ;o) I do that from time to time myself. Just set it and forget it.


----------

